# HTC desire 300 root?



## artiny (Dec 18, 2013)

Hy

I would like to ask, how can i root my phone...i already spent 3 days but nothing work...

somebody can help me?please


----------



## underke (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been looking for the same thing for some time.

Rooting/unlocking (first step of modding) you can trought the HTC dev webpage.
http://www.htcdev.com/

However there is no twrp or CWM to install a custom rom (and do backups in case you brick your phone)
http://teamw.in/twrp_view_all_devices
http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

this is the only lead on custom rom,.. not sure it has lot of extra options. I didn't try yet
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2584435

also I was unable to install superusersu or something like that


----------

